# Peep Sight Adjustment



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Putting the bow in a press and twisting string will help align it .


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Exchange strands from the "heavy side" to the light side of the peep. By the heavy side, I mean the side that is pulling the peep out of alignment.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

What Doc said. If you get a peep where a half twist will take it too far then the other option is to swap a strand from each side to the other. Instance for right handed shooter. The peep is offset to the left just a little, take one strand from the right hand side of the peep and pull it over the top of the peep to the left side of the peep and pull one strand from the left side of the peep and pull it underneath the peep to the right side of the peep. I have done this many times to get peeps to align up that last little bit. Of course this has to be done before tying the peep in.


----------



## recurvist22 (Jan 13, 2010)

JMHO, moving strands works, but the proper way to do it is if the peep is too far to the left(for a right handed shooter) put the bow in a bow press and take half of a twist out of the string. Shoot the bow a few times to let the peep settle. If it's still not quite there, put the bow back in the bow press and take out another half-twist. It will rarely take more than one full twist to correct it. IT should NEVER take more than 3 twists. Likewise, if the peep is too far to the right, put the bow in a press and add a half twist. One or two twists will not make a noticeable effect on draw length, 99% of shooters out there will never know the difference, and if it really bothers you, you can bring it back in with the cables. Moving strands works, but with some peep sights, the channel isn't quite deep enough for the extra material and you run the risk of cutting a strand or 2 or maybe the whole string(doesn't happen often, but has happened). If you get it really really close, but can't get that final little tiny bit(talking about a 1/16" or less here) just adjust your d-loop over a hair and that will give it that extra tiny little bit.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

recurvist22 said:


> JMHO, moving strands works, but the proper way to do it is if the peep is too far to the left(for a right handed shooter) put the bow in a bow press and take half of a twist out of the string. Shoot the bow a few times to let the peep settle. If it's still not quite there, put the bow back in the bow press and take out another half-twist. It will rarely take more than one full twist to correct it. IT should NEVER take more than 3 twists. Likewise, if the peep is too far to the right, put the bow in a press and add a half twist. One or two twists will not make a noticeable effect on draw length, 99% of shooters out there will never know the difference, and if it really bothers you, you can bring it back in with the cables. Moving strands works, but with some peep sights, the channel isn't quite deep enough for the extra material and you run the risk of cutting a strand or 2 or maybe the whole string(doesn't happen often, but has happened). If you get it really really close, but can't get that final little tiny bit(talking about a 1/16" or less here) just adjust your d-loop over a hair and that will give it that extra tiny little bit.


 Moving the peep for the last little bit using the d loop is a band aid fix. And you are not adding any more to one side of the peep than the other since you take one from each side and move to the opposite side. That way you still have the same amount of strands on either side.


----------



## talonone (Jun 26, 2009)

Any issues with more strands being on one side of the peep than the other?


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

talonone said:


> Any issues with more strands being on one side of the peep than the other?


 I am not sure , I always keep the numbers the same.


----------

